# Installation von Win XP per RIS von einem W2K Server?



## alex0815 (6. August 2002)

folgendes Problem: 
auf einem W2K Server sind die RIS-Dienste aktiviert und ein Image für eine W2K Station hinterlegt. Dies funktioniert auch tadellos. 
Eigentlich sollte es nun auch möglich sein, ein RIS-Image für WinXP zu hinterlegen. 
Das klappt allerdings nicht, weil nicht alle benötigten Dateien kopiert werden. Das Setup startet, partitioniert und formatiert die HDD und beginnt die Installation. Allerdings bleibt er dann mit der Meldung dass die Datei ASMS fehlt stehen. 
Ein manuelles Kopieren der Datei (ost ausserdem ein Ordner) in die RIS-Ordner bzw. Holen von CD funzt auch nicht!
Was tun?


----------

